# Mines of Moria and 300+ lot of Lotr figures for sale or trade



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250858782639&index=0&nav=SELLING&nid=74451402465 Also, I was interested in trading for Warhamer 40k space marines, or Ork models, maybe terrain stuff. Just pm me if you with what you got.


----------

